# Pro Choice Select of Safe T Sorb (dryfloor)



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

*Pro Choice Select (OR) Safe T Sorb (dryfloor)*

Hey all so I think I am going to go with either Pro Choice Select of Safe T Sorb (dryfloor). I just dont know if one is better than the other. So any pro's or con's. Which one do you use or would you choose?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I am only familiar with pro choice select. 
But I do recommend it.

my .02


----------

